# Do you smoke inside your home?



## Igor1080 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm asking because I'm tired of going out to bars and restaurants to find a place to smoke and I have a vacant room in my house where I have the ability to smoke. I'm concerned the whole house will smell of cigars. Do you smoke inside your home, whether house or apartment? :hmm:


----------



## Russell Pta (Jun 28, 2010)

i dont. i would imagine that the house would smell. if i lived alone i would consider it but as it is my wife would kill me. now if i had a man cave in the backyard...


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

I do once a while if it's too cold outside. I live in Chicago so it's too cold for a long time here  I figured out an open/ closed window combination at our home. When I stand at a specific corner next to a specific window, and open another window across the room, the smoke goes out mostly. So, it does not smell.

In my next home, I will definitely have a man cave. All this window opening, standing still or freezing outside take out of the experience.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Never in the home, only occasionally in the garage. Lately, though I've been paying the local b&m a visit more than I should.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes I do but I live alone, doesn't smell to me LOL I suppose it would to non smokers.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't in my house, actually never have indoors except in a buddies basement once. When I get back home, it will still more then likely be a garage or back porch hobby. I've got a little parrot, so apart from offending peoples nose's, it would kill him.


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

I do about 2 a month after a day you can barely smell it and a week you can't smell a thing. I always turn the house fan on though so that helps. Most the time I just smoke out in the garage.


----------



## BigBenny (Mar 27, 2010)

I smoke in my room in my apartment and my roommate (brother) hasn't complained about it yet, but I'm actually more worried about the tobacco smoke clogging up my computer than any smell lingering. I do keep a couple of cups of vinegar around and a can of febreeze air freshener to help with the odor. It's true after a day or so, you don't smell much of anything


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't now, but I have. To outsiders, especially those who don't smoke, your house will smell like smoke. And the stale smoke smell sticks around for a while. And while the smoke smell lingers, much like with cigarettes, the real odor problem comes from the butts/stumps. If you're really trying to control odor, you've got to remove what's left in the ashtray ASAP. Airing out the room really well with a fan in the window blowing out(during smoking if possible but at least immediately after to clear the room) will help reduce the smell, too. 

I say give it a try to a week and see how it works out for you. If it's too much, it's not like the smell will stick around forever.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Minor suggestion, and this may sound all sorts of epicly "special," but bear with me.

My buddy who smokes in his basement used the heck out of febreeze on all the fabrics, curtains, couch, carpet and so on. I took it a step further and got him a cheap unused pesticide sprayer from the hardware store, it was a couple bucks. You pump it like a squirt gun, but then just hold the button. He'll smoke a cigar, then pump the sprayer about 10 - 15 times and walk around mist everything with his transferred febreeze.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

When my wife is away for the weekend I get the go ahead to smoke inside. But it takes at least a day to air out the house afterwards. The problem is that in my house the smoke goes everywhere. I smoke in the dining room downstairs and the next morning you can smell it in the bedroom upstairs. However if I leave all the windows open for about 24 hours the smell is usually gone.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

I smoke one a day inside and after a couple hours there is no trace of smell, but there are a couple of contributing factors to the lack of carry over smell. One: Tile in the living room so aside from the couch, there is no fabric for the smell to stick to and Two: living in FL affords me the luxury of opening all the windows in the house.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mr Smitty had a very interesting idea on a thread last year about putting Febreze or an alternative into one of those room humidifiers...said it worked well, if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Every now & then, Ill smoke in my game room upstairs ... but when I do, I open the window next to my smoking chair and put a fan in the window facing out. Now this game room, is acutualy my cigar room project ... I already put down wood floors and all leather seating, so there is really nothing in the room to absorbe the odor. the reason why its still int he project stage is because it has kind of a half wall and no door in the door way, so its open to the rest of the house. the plan is to put a large window int he half wall and a door in the door way, and then it will be totally enclosed! and then install a couple of extraction vents in the wall that lead to attick space. As it is right now, while im smoking my wife says she can smell the smoke very faintly downstairs, but by the next day it is completely gone!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I do sometimes either the basement with the cellar door open like a hobo hiding under the stairs. Works well smoke goes right out. Or i have a sun room it has 13 windows open em all up with a fan. The cool part is it has sliding glass doors so i can close it off from the rest of the house. Even in the dead of winter i just leave the windows open in a couple of hours all gone.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I never smoke in the house or the car. Mostl of the time I smoke on my front porch. I smoke one or two cigars a week out on that porch. When I'm done the ash tray is emptied into the trash can I keep on the other side of the garage. Even after a few days I can still smell the faint hint of cigar smoke out on the porch. There is no way I'm smoking inside the house.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I smoke in the Man cave in the basement and I have an exhaust system in place. One day when my wife and daughter went shopping all day I smoked a stogie in the house. I opened all the windows and lit an incent but when they got home hours after I smoked they knew I smoked a cigar in the house. I was told it smells in here!!!! So with that being said I think the smoke is just to heavy and gets trapped in the furniture and rug.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't smoke inside because I rent, and it's definitely not permitted. And even if I could, i wouldn't. My place isn't so big, and when I had an old apartment that we smoked cigarettes in, that smell got into everything and stayed. No way would I want to do that with cigars. 

As it gets colder out, I may find myself forced to find an old tool shed, or build something of a lounge out in the back. Run some electric to it for a space heater and a TV, and throw in an old couch or recliner.


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

Nope, I never smoke in the house or the car. I like being married, and this helps keep that condition. I do occasionally smoke in the attached garage, now that I sealed it up with gap filler & insulation, but I have to admit its not as enjoyable as it is in summer when I can set up on the back porch or down near the river.


----------



## Too Tall (Nov 22, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> I smoke in the Man cave in the basement and I have an exhaust system in place. One day when my wife and daughter went shopping all day I smoked a stogie in the house. I opened all the windows and lit an incent but when they got home hours after I smoked they knew I smoked a cigar in the house. I was told it smells in here!!!! So with that being said I think the smoke is just to heavy and gets trapped in the furniture and rug.


Basement Man Cave is the only way to go...besides winters are cold here


----------



## J-P (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a few times when I had people over and just didn't feel like going outside but then I regreted it later because the smell gets in everything fabric and you may not smell it until you move the curtains or sit in a chair later.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Never, I go to the local lounge or in my truck. My wife would destroy me.:sorry:


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

I can't stand how my garage stinks after cigar smoking so I would never smoke in my house :der:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You need a great system to filter the smoke inside your house...cigar smoke leaves behind some pretty rank smells and even though I like it the wife hates it. When I was single for a time I smoked inside and had to repaint the inside walls every year.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I recently (in another thread) protested that I would never smoke in my home. Well since then my living situation has changed. I'm now in an apartment that doesn't have a porch area to go smoke in. So now I smoke in my bed room. Sitting next to a window that has a window fan in it. The smoke goes right out the window and doesn't stink up the room.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Never indoors. Doesn't matter how much you fan out the smoke, residue will still condense onto your walls.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I used to but I got tired in dealing with the aftermath. If I crank on the fan for ventilation, I have hard time hearing anything else. I rather smoke on my balcony.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> I recently (in another thread) protested that I would never smoke in my home. Well since then my living situation has changed. I'm now in an apartment that doesn't have a porch area to go smoke in. So now I smoke in my bed room. Sitting next to a window that has a window fan in it. The smoke goes right out the window and doesn't stink up the room.


I smoke in my office/cave all the time. When I light up I put this fan in the window. I let it run a while after I finish. I always throw the butts outside immediately. Once in a while I run my Csonka Mr. Cleaner to really freshen things up. I also use Febreze on the carpet about ounce a month. I never get any complaints form my wife.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a smoking room. The way it's designed there is little to no naturally occuring air communication between my smoking room and the rest of the house plus the smoking room has a seperate HVAC system. With a little ventilation during smoking and emptying the ash tray soon after smoking there is not much smell after 24 hours.


----------



## WorkingClassWanderer (Jul 19, 2010)

I smoke inside most of the time now that the weather is getting colder. I just turn on a fan facing the window and blow the smoke into the fan. The house does not stink after a couple of hours and my wife actually now suggests that I light up a cigar, have a drink and watch a movie with her on almost a daily basis. Life is good.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Not everyday, but I smoke in the apartment from time to time. Even if you do nothing but open the window, the smell will go away after a few days.

I usually open a window and put a fan in to exhaust the smoke. That helps a lot. Then hit up the fabrics in the room with Fabreeze the next day and you'll barely notice the smell is there. Occasionally, I'll hit the sofa and carpets with baking soda, let it sit a bit, and vacuum, and that more than does it. I'll also light a scented candle the next day.

I don't smoke in the bedroom though. Too much bedding, the mattress is too thick, and all my clothes in the closet to pick up smells. I smoke in the living room where there is simply less to pick up the smoke smells, and do the steps listed above, and by the next day it isn't bad, and by two days you can't tell I smoked here at all.

Now, if you smoke at home everyday, it will probably never go away. But once every week or two and it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I always smoke outside of my apartment. I love cigars, but I do not like smoke in my actual living area. In my old place, I used to have a deck outdoors on the roof where I could go....that was sweet.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Inside? Almost always. I don't really care about smells. 

I smoke cigars.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

All the time.
Window fan.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

I do not. I smoke usually on my deck, or in the winter move into the garage.

I do have plans, someday, to convert my shed to my man cave.........


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

I live on my own so i smoke in the house... no one to moan at me so i do as i please :tongue1:


----------



## fatboy05 (Jan 18, 2009)

Mancave every day!


----------



## coach33 (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a nice man cave but still cannot smoke bc wify still smell the smoke through the air vents, so as a result, i have to smoke in the garage--but I do live here in ATL


----------



## Ol' Times Cigars (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't but if I have a cigar and need to do something inside I just bring it with me. Usually just stick to the back porch. I have a ceiling fan and a tv, which is all i need. The stink factor depends on how much you smoke inside If you only do it a couple of times a week I would say no problem just clean the room regularly. Its amazing how dirty things look when smoke settles on them.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't smoke in my house, my wife would shoot me...and my 2 year old would be pissed!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I smoke nightly in the house .I'm married to the meanest women in the world .she remind me of my mother LOL. And my little one is following in her foot steps. So to avoid the nagging.I put in 2 ceiling exhaust fans . a Alen smoke cleaner and a Csonka Smoker Cloaker PURIFIER . And a Wifes not allowed sign .on the door of the man cave.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't have a home.  but when I do I intend to set up a smaller 2-4 person room somewhere in the house with ventilation & fans as a place to go relax, have a drink, enjoy a fine cigar and read a magazine, surf Puff.com or various other sites or watch a game that might be on atm... Because right now is an awful time to be going outside and it's only going to get worse...


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

Well I do and it is 100% not permitted by the wife or landlord. Here is the trick. I live in a townhouse that has a loft. The loft has two large closets. In the back of the second closet there is a cutout in the wall big enough to step through that leads into a very large attic space with plywood flooring. Probably about 5 x 15. and a good bit of it was being used for storage. No problem though with a quick reorganization of my storage inventory I was able to trim it by about 1/3. I used to go in there and smoke cigarettes all the time when I was still smoking them. But a 3 minute standing hotbox cigarette to get my fix is way different than chilling out with a 1-2 hour stogey. 
Enter my vision:
This area is semi insulated but the temperature remains consistent with the outdoor temperature except for the wind chill. I have run power back to that area and now have a little heater, some light, decent sitting chairs, an old end table and coffee table and a rug and some other amenities. The one thing I was missing was ....you guessed it. TV! Well that isn't an issue anymore since i own a laptop and had an extra monitor sitting around so now I can be in there smoking a cigar, relatively warm if I am well dressed and working/playing on the laptop and watching TV (Hulu Plus) on the second monitor the whole time I am enjoying my favorite smoke. 
The best part about this area is that it is constantly ventilated and the smoke doesn't flow back into the house at all


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL Brad you took the term "man cave" literally!



lukesparksoff said:


> And a Wifes not allowed sign .on the door of the man cave.


Thats got to be the best piece of marital aid I've ever heard about.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i hooked up a 70 cfm bathroom exhaust fan in my basement with flexiduct running out a window..... maybe a bit loud but sure does help keeping the wife happy.


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Not me. My spouse has become an anti-smoking nazi ever since she quit smoking cigarettes. I'll sometimes light up o/s my back room & jump in and out when it's cold (I live in the northeast) but this sucks. Will start going down to Jersey where there is a restaurant where you can light up.


----------

